# OT: Tony Parker is going out with Eva Longoria



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> If you're feeling a bit blue about Jen and Brad, this NBA buzz about a new celebrity romance may lift flagging spirits ... particularly in San Antonio.
> 
> Cupid reportedly has hit the Spurs' French-born Tony Parker, one of People Magazine's "most beautiful" of yesteryear, and sexy Eva Longoria of ABC's "Desperate Housewives" — a slam-dunk for People's list this year.
> 
> ...


http://www.mysanantonio.com/columnists/stories/MYSA011105.5P.jakle.94107183.html


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

DAMMM


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LOL no wonder he's been playing better!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Doug Collins is the one who dropped this infor on everybody, surprisingly. Nothing was mentioned about it until Collins mentioned it during the Pacers/Spurs game, then all of the sudden it was a big story. She's been to several Spurs games already, so it seems to make sense.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah i heard about tony dating eva like a week ago... eva is pretty hot! geezz there goes my chances w/ tony! DARN! hahhaha


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

umm eva longaria was in seatle for sonics game against spurs and then at LA for lakers game last thurs... they interviewed her about tony and she just said she's "happily single" then tony was at the SAG awards tonight w/ her. 

she's really hot, if they really are dating. i think they're the hottest NBA couple because usually the players gets pretty girls but the players are ugly. just like j. kidd and his wife...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Who are they kidding? They're a couple.






Eva has even been to a few Spurs home games that I attended (I've only been to about 5-6 this year), and she's there behind the bench for every road game now. 




Ohh, and that's messed up what you said about Jason Kidd XxMia_9xX.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lucky SOB.


----------

